# Dust Collector Impeller Question



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I read a magazine article that recommended replacing the Dust Collector's original impeller with a larger impeller for better performance. Anybody ever try this?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I swapped out the impellor of my Harbor Freight DC for a Rikon. I a very happy with the results.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> I swapped out the impellor of my Harbor Freight DC for a Rikon. I a very happy with the results.


Was the Rikon larger than the HF?
Is it an easy process? Also, how to determine size, specs, etc?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> Was the Rikon larger than the HF?
> Is it an easy process? Also, how to determine size, specs, etc?


The Rikon is larger and the fins are reversed. It was easy. I did a full review here: https://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/23656-harbor-freight-rikonstein-dc/ . Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A number of people have done that conversion. If you do it, make sure you have a chip collector of some sort before the DC unit to keep potentially destructive bits and pieces from hitting the impeller. Also, when you contact Rikon, it is recommended you not mention you're making an HF conversion.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> A number of people have done that conversion. If you do it, make sure you have a chip collector of some sort before the DC unit to keep potentially destructive bits and pieces from hitting the impeller. Also, when you contact Rikon, it is recommended you not mention you're making an HF conversion.


I had heard that rumor also, it didn't sound right to me. When I called to order the impellor I asked the sales rep about it, and he laughed. Said that rumor had been around for years, and then he charged me $119.00 and shipped the impellor.:smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom may be right about why the standard impeller is so much smaller than the housing it fits in. I've had small strips up to about 6" long go through mine and if the clearances were tight that might not have gone very well. MafoElfen also did a refit a few years ago on his DC but I don't remember all the details. I know Mike was a pretty good metal smith so his may have been a little more complicated but I recall him saying that it made a huge improvement.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it was Tonto and another couple of guys who did some air flow measurements comparing the HF impeller to the Rikon, and the numbers were significantly increased with the Rikon device. They also discussed that they had to take the unit open and may have had to sand the shaft down slightly to fit the impeller properly (not positive about that). They did mention is was a tight fit. They also mentioned that the run up took a little more time, and it definitely took awhile for it to come to a stop. I'm not much of a mechanic, and I'm very satisfied with the HF performance as is.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> The Rikon is larger and the fins are reversed. It was easy. I did a full review here: https://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/23656-harbor-freight-rikonstein-dc/ . Let me know if you have any questions.


I have a Delta 1 1/2 HP model 50-760 Dust Collector. Do I have to dismantle it to check the impellor and see if it is upgradeable? I have a Thien separator attached to it.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> I have a Delta 1 1/2 HP model 50-760 Dust Collector. Do I have to dismantle it to check the impellor and see if it is upgradeable? I have a Thien separator attached to it.


I am not familiar with your Delta, but I did look up the specs, and found that the impellor size is 11 1/2". That is about the size of the Rikon impellor. Personally I would not bother.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> I am not familiar with your Delta, but I did look up the specs, and found that the impellor size is 11 1/2". That is about the size of the Rikon impellor. Personally I would not bother.


Thank You for taking the time to research this. I could not find any specs on the Delta web site. Can you tell me where you found them?


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is what I found. http://www.deltamachinery.com/downloads/manuals/dust_management/50-760/Spec_Sheet_50-760.pdf


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob Adams said:


> Here is what I found. http://www.deltamachinery.com/downloads/manuals/dust_management/50-760/Spec_Sheet_50-760.pdf


Thank you.


----------



## Bob Adams3 (Sep 27, 2019)

I found the rikon impeller on their website, it's in stock right now:
rikonparts.com/product/impeller-c-5-4-2


----------

